# Hi there



## Fru T Bunn (Apr 5, 2014)

Hi everyone, I'm Andy.

I've been into coffee a long time. This stems from about the age of 10 when my parents allowed me to brew using their Russel Hobs perculator. Since then I've had all sorts of gadgets (and probably gimics). I currently do Aeropress or pour over at home and Aeropress at work. When out somewhere that has a proper machine I prefer macchiato over espresso but to be honest will drink anything. The wife loves milk based drinks.

My plan is to get a second hand Mazzer Mini from this forum's second hand section and a new v3 Silvia. I like the idea of the Mazzer Lux but information seems extremely limited.

Anyway, enough rambling. Look forward to learning and sharing some coffee experiences.

Regards,

Andy


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Welcome to the forum Andy. Keep an eye of for sale thread for the kit you're looking for.


----------



## Fru T Bunn (Apr 5, 2014)

I think this post should be in the Introductions forum. Not a very auspicious start.


----------



## oop north (Jun 23, 2013)

Don't worry about it - I have been here a year and still not sure which section to use for most things!


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Welcome! You are certainly in the right place to learn about coffee and maybe even pick up a bargain machine in the for sale section.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Welcome! sounds like you already know your coffee and where you want to go with it, awesome!


----------



## Fru T Bunn (Apr 5, 2014)

Thanks all.



aaronb said:


> ... sounds like you already know your coffee and where you want to go with it ...


I know what I like at the moment but am always keen to try something else.

Is it acceptable to up your post count here so I can ask a question in another section?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Fru T Bunn said:


> Thanks all.
> 
> I know what I like at the moment but am always keen to try something else.
> 
> Is it acceptable to up your post count here so I can ask a question in another section?


Ask away if you can't access the other section.


----------



## Fru T Bunn (Apr 5, 2014)

I was originally thinking I would only need a Mazzer mini but my worktop would allow for a Super Jolly as I've no wall units.

CoffeeChap is selling a SJ in the for sale section. I'm not ready to purchase just yet but given the price of a second hand one and how others refer to it as almost bomb proof I thought it may be a better investment longer term to go straight in for a SJ.

Several people say it is a great fit for a Silvia, which is my intended route so I was wondering ...

1) what they are like side by side, height wise - the SJ (I could really just go and look this stuff up)

2) CC said it's a 2005 model. I was wondering what has been modified by Mazzer over the years. I know the power lead has moved to the back

3) I was also wondering what the sweep clean mod to the doser was.

If anything this has just increased my postcount


----------

